# A dark power has found its way back into the world. New (shitty) GW release video



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

A dark power has found its way back into the world...and apparently it's Radagast the Brown (known as scatman amongst his closest friends).






The video is 1:37 long and shows off 1 shitty model. The Tau video is 58seconds long and you dont even get to see the whole Riptide model. It's pretty clear they just gave up with this video, from 0:20 - 1:25 they show of the Radagast model, is it really that big a deal? Well, it comes on the Large Oval Flying base so I guess it's the Hobbits equal of the Tervigon, Trygon, Riptide etc kit.

I wasn't even going to post this shit but I guess news is news, even if it's shitty news...

The heck is up with the "A dark power has found its way back into the world.", is Radagast the dark power? Does it reference him fleeing from the Necromancer?

A dark power has found its way back into the world, a woodland hermit who "loves" animals more than any man should be allowed to... His wife the rabbit he calls Helga gave birth to his sons the wererabbits that now pull him around the woods. They are a crime against nature but will in the end save a party of dwarfs, a hobbit and another creepy old guy.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

That is pish.

Waste of 1:37.

That is all.

CtS


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

If anything, it shows what a flop the Hobbits been for them if they're trying this hard to push what is a terrible model.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Waste of video certainly. But it does look like a nice model. It looks like it was frozen mid-motion. But given the movie, I can't imagine this model does much more than move extra fast.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Is it too much asked for them to maybe just use music from, uh, the damn film? I mean, Radaghast has an entire 7 minute track on the soundtrack. Getting permission to use it should not be THAT hard, especially since they are making licensed merchendise/toys/whatever you call it.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Dammit, MCC, I laughed out loud at work at the last paragraph and I'm not supposed to have my phone out!


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

This video is a steaming pile of shit.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow. I'm astounded and impressed. GW actually thought that worthy enough to get a release video and a 1m37 one at that.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

*Waits for someone to convert a CSM lord of Slaanesh riding a bone sled pulled by daemonette "bunnies"* :wink:


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Deneris said:


> *Waits for someone to convert a CSM lord of Slaanesh riding a bone sled pulled by daemonette "bunnies"* :wink:


Challenge Accepted!

Oh wait, I can probably get a whole 40k army of whatever they are charging for that thing...


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

This is shit, The Hobbit it shit - makes perfect sense!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

deneris said:


> *waits for someone to convert a csm lord of slaanesh riding a bone sled pulled by daemonette "bunnies"* :wink:


instant want!


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Either

A: GW paid an advertising firm shed loads of money

B: A group of execs sat in a room and spent hours planning this marketing campaign

or most likely

C: The entire filming budget was spent by an intern on a four pack of wicked strength lager and was then filmed immediately after said alcoholic beverage was drunk


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> C: The entire filming budget was spent by an intern on a four pack of wicked strength lager and was then filmed immediately after said alcoholic beverage was drunk


That's my kind of R&D before creating a commercial.


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

If that was so, there would have been more giggling and more smashing...

and more views. I'm going to apply for a job in this department and present a novel new idea.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

DivineEdge said:


> If that was so, there would have been more giggling and more smashing...
> 
> and more views. I'm going to apply for a job in this department and present a novel new idea.


What is that idea?


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

0:47- OMG is that a fucking Crow!!?? DAMN can't wait to buy!!!! :::gasm:::

Jeez, what stupid dramatic music for a shit model. Let it die GW...let it die.


----------



## DivineEdge (May 31, 2012)

What I said/implied - get drunk before making preview videos, actually show the frigging model in the "something this way comes" videos, laugh like a drunken idiot and smash it with a sledgehammer at the end. 

Very symbolic. People will actually watch them and love them, because I don't bother with them anymore. But if they know some idiot would show a model (maybe in advance), act like an idiot and destroy something in various violent ways, they would be hits.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I think Burutabu-chan makes for better watching and the subject is the same...


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

DeathKlokk said:


> Let it die GW...let it die.


Let what die? The Hobbit?

I actually have the model. It matches the one in the film really well.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

hahah! I have always found GW's trailers to be pretty awful.. I think they discourage more then encourage...


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

It looks like even the 'Eavy metal team didn't want to paint that model, it looks horrible.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Yay, the 3rd radagast model which u can add to your collection of 9 gandalfs and 4 sauromans


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

It's not a bad model. It is, however, a contender for 'worst commercial of the year'.


----------

